# Trial software



## r01axb (Feb 24, 2002)

Is there anyway of installing trial software, then uninstalling after the trial runs out and then reinstalling without it still saying that the trial period is up.


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

That sounds illegal.


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

Most shareware programs are written to avoid that tactic; they leave a hidden entry in the registry. The best solution, if you like the software and want to keep it, is to simply pay for it.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Go Back lets you go back so you could install trial software again. But you have to turn the clock back on every thing on your PC also.

http://roxio.com/en/products/goback/index.jhtml


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

For _some_ shareware, you can set your system date back while you are using the program, then reset it to the current date when you are finished.

It's still better to pay for the program, though!


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

r01axb...

Have you had a chance to check for any replies to this thread yet?

Reason I ask is because we're all tip-toeing and dancin' around your question and at the same time attempting to answer your question as well...

I looked at your post right after you posted and wanted to ask you then what I'm about to ask you now... What particular trial/evaluation software are you talking about here? If you're asking about "all trial/evaluation software" available then you have your answers. and IMO if you like it I then suggest that you just buck up and buy it ... It's only right.

Look at it this way if you were in the market to purchase a new car you would take one or two new vehicles out for a test drive that day the next day you could test drive it again and again ... I suppose if you liked this one better than that one, you then could take it out for yet for another test drive  ... maybe even keep it overnight to help to make up your mind.

Point being that you either return the car or purchase the car if you intend to keep it.

....trial/evaluation software works the same way... and other than most programs give a 30 day trial/evaluation there is a few programs out there that say "a 30 day trial/evaluation" but in fact do not time out ...  you can keep installed and never pay for the thing.

Here is one example ... http://www.winzip.com/ ... If things are as they used to be then download it and keep it for as long as you like ... at least that's how I recall "winzip" to be although I'm sure if you sent them the $29.00 that they ask for it they would be happy all just the same.

Whew!!! I hope this will help you somehow.

DS


----------



## protonsix (Jun 28, 2002)

Hi r01axb,

The countermeasures or compliance staff at some outfits take their jobs very seriously. Casual avoidance of time limits is doomed to failure.

It's not cost effective to plug every scheme in using the time-limited software. If one values one's time/effort at a few bucks an hour, it's not cost effective for the average user to try to break the protection. However, some folks have a "negative cost" of scheming like this ...

The question of direct-to-end-user distribution of software in IMHO is _not_ typically a plaintiff/defendant issue. By providing free, fully functional samples, the issuer has to allow for occasional, "noncompliant" sales prospects. If it's not a good business plan, the distributor only has to resort to mere screen shots or dumbed-down, online demos.

Roland


----------



## BTex (May 10, 2002)

So none of the above persons hava ANY pirated software on their PC's


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

I don't, is that so hard to believe? if so it does make me wonder about your system.


----------



## BTex (May 10, 2002)

None on my current machine... and lets not go back to the past.
I was not implying that it is the right thing to do. Just sounded like alot of preachin going on.. When a yes there is or a no there isnt answer would have worked just as well


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

The original question asks how to do something that is a violation of the forum rules and illegal. If the person is blissfully unaware of this it can be kindly pointed out. This isn't a judgement, merely a pointing out of facts, your post might also be condsidered a judgement of the replies. At least one post pointed out that it is possible, so it's not a yes or no question.


----------



## protonsix (Jun 28, 2002)

Hi readers,

To my knowledge these trial programs do not specify any dollar amount of liquidated damages the publisher is entitled to if a "trial user" decides to cross the line to a misfeasance after the trial period ends. It probably would look funny if EULA paragraph 34 said if a user breaks JiffyJotterTurbo Power Edition 6.20, he owes the JifJot Corp $200 damages.

Such amateur, not-for-profit misfeasance is breach of contract stuff not criminal (Perry Mason) in the usual sense.

Roland


----------



## VidsGuy (Jun 27, 2002)

If there's one thing I've learned in my 60 years on this planet, it's that you're much better off being legitimate. What goes around, comes around.

And THAT'S all I have to say about THAT. (Forrest Gump).


----------



## Jcapstick (Sep 15, 2001)

Change the program datestamp in the registry


----------



## r01axb (Feb 24, 2002)

How do you do that?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Closing thread pending review. I believe it's too close to forum rules violations as well, but I'd like a second opinion....will reopen if not.........


----------

